

Estonian government starts blocking foreign gambling sites - jkaljundi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship#Estonia

======
jkaljundi
Full list of the blocked sites includes Pokerstars, Partypoker etc:
<http://f.postimees.ee/f/2010/03/10/329436t55hf931.jpg>

By using DNS-based domain blocking, of course our lovely government also
blocks all non-monetary gambling and casual games on those 175 sites. So it's
not gambling, that's prohibited, but also content. What's worse, besides
licensed in Estonia, the demand is also for them to have servers physically in
Estonia.

Of course it's no surprise that before this blocking an internet gambling
license was issued to one local casino, which started their site just now.

